# How Many Households Qualify as Middle Class?



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

A different and I think more realistic way of looking at it.

oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: How Many Households Qualify as Middle Class?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd say fair ways of calculating the middle class. By that standard I am below middle class. By income alone (at least in CA) I am considered poor. And I actually make a pretty damn good living.

The saying is "what happens in CA and NY eventually goes the way of the rest of the country". You all better hope not in this case or we truly are doomed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd say fair ways of calculating the middle class. By that standard I am below middle class. By income alone (at least in CA) I am considered poor. And I actually make a pretty damn good living.
> 
> The saying is *"what happens in CA and NY eventually goes the way of the rest of the country"*. You all better hope not in this case or we truly are doomed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I live in Up State NY.

If what you say, the bold, were true and reflective of the entirety of NY, not just Downstate, then the country would have a fit of common sense, practicality, respect and civility for not only your neighbors but people in general.
But we get deemed what comes out of Downstate applies to the rest of us.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Technically, I'm middle class--that is if I didn't give everything to my wife to manage.

Besides, what is she going to do with Harley boots, an F-150 and a drawer full of jackknives.

Since I was an English minor in college, I would agree to saying that my wife is middle-class.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

That's realistic, even though it puts me, well, at poverty level, so where's my hand out. 

Hold on I'm going to go check the mail lain:


----------

